# kernel parameter to disable dpms

## DaggyStyle

hello

is there a kernel parameter to disable dpms on drm/radeon?

----------

## christofdeluca

You can in xorg.conf

xorg.conf Monitor section:

```
Option "DPMS" "False"
```

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *christofdeluca wrote:*   

> You can in xorg.conf
> 
> xorg.conf Monitor section:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

done that, is there a way to force it off in the kernel?

----------

## Hu

Why do you want to disable DPMS?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Why do you want to disable DPMS?

 

because it shuts down one of my screens and the only way to solve it is to ssh into the machine and restart X

----------

## ashtophet

xset[1] does not work?

Anyway, on kernel land, CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=n should do. But that disables it entirely... I don't know if radeon module admits a load-time option (modinfo radeon?) about that. Boot option acpi=off apm=off seem excessive too. 

-----------------

[1] xset -dpms ; xset dpms force off ; xset s off ... man xset

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *ashtophet wrote:*   

> xset[1] does not work?
> 
> Anyway, on kernel land, CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=n should do. But that disables it entirely... I don't know if radeon module admits a load-time option (modinfo radeon?) about that. Boot option acpi=off apm=off seem excessive too. 
> 
> -----------------
> ...

 

doesn't xset overrides xorg.conf?

----------

## ashtophet

Yes, AFAIK, everything that xset does could be done by hand-editing xorg.conf too[1].

----------

man 5 xorg.conf

Option "BlankTime" "time"

    sets the inactivity timeout for the blank phase of the screensaver. time is in minutes. This is equivalent to the Xorg server's -s flag, and the value can be changed at run-time with xset(1). Default: 10 minutes. 

Option "StandbyTime" "time"

    sets the inactivity timeout for the standby phase of DPMS mode. time is in minutes, and the value can be changed at run-time with xset(1). Default: 10 minutes. This is only suitable for VESA DPMS compatible monitors, and may not be supported by all video drivers. It is only enabled for screens that have the "DPMS" option set (see the MONITOR section below). 

Option "SuspendTime" "time"

    sets the inactivity timeout for the suspend phase of DPMS mode. time is in minutes, and the value can be changed at run-time with xset(1). Default: 10 minutes. This is only suitable for VESA DPMS compatible monitors, and may not be supported by all video drivers. It is only enabled for screens that have the "DPMS" option set (see the MONITOR section below). 

Option "OffTime" "time"

    sets the inactivity timeout for the off phase of DPMS mode. time is in minutes, and the value can be changed at run-time with xset(1). Default: 10 minutes. This is only suitable for VESA DPMS compatible monitors, and may not be supported by all video drivers. It is only enabled for screens that have the "DPMS" option set (see the MONITOR section below).

----------

## DaggyStyle

I have dpms disabled in xorg.conf.

my problem is that in my two seat multiseat, one of the seat's screen is turning off for some reason and restarting X is needed.

----------

## ashtophet

How do you run dual monitor setup? 

udev manages it? I don't have a clue...

customized xorg.conf? man 5 xorg.conf has plenty of info, I would try forcing DPMS off on both Monitor and Screen Sections.

----------

## ashtophet

Also, since it's a multiseat setup, on both ServerLayout Sections

----------

## DaggyStyle

already ahead of you. still it doesn't work and the guys at kernel ml, don't give a damm...

----------

## dE_logics

Maybe vbetools has the trick...

Did you check the kernel parameters in Documentation/ ?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> Maybe vbetools has the trick...
> 
> Did you check the kernel parameters in Documentation/ ?

 

yup, didn't found anything useful

----------

## dE_logics

You may start X with -dpms (inverse is +dpms), also you may disable it with xset -dpms

Also you may find something in modinfo radeon.

Anyway, I was wondering, if X is there, there's a mouse also. And when the mouse/keyboard is active the screen should be on again.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> You may start X with -dpms (inverse is +dpms), also you may disable it with xset -dpms
> 
> Also you may find something in modinfo radeon.
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering, if X is there, there's a mouse also. And when the mouse/keyboard is active the screen should be on again.

 

thats the issue, it doesn't reacts.

it might be a Xorg issue thought but I have no idea how to verify it.

----------

## dE_logics

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *dE_logics wrote:*   You may start X with -dpms (inverse is +dpms), also you may disable it with xset -dpms
> 
> Also you may find something in modinfo radeon.
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering, if X is there, there's a mouse also. And when the mouse/keyboard is active the screen should be on again. 
> ...

 

This's an old issue (such that you quit finding the solution)? Also, are you sure this may not be some problem with xorg.conf (i.e. if it exists)?

----------

## krinn

ssh thru the box and asking to switch video mode should always re-enable the monitor, you should try that to see if your X is able to answer to anything, and if it's really dpms issue.

you might also try without multi-seat configuration, if it's only dpms and driver trouble, you should be able to reproduce it with a one sit configuration.

----------

